# Boas > General Boas >  My Kenyan Sandboa's (alot of pictures!)

## Trolle

hi
i finally uploaded all my pictures on the internet so here they come  :Smile: 

Wildtyp male:



Wildtyp female #1:she's in blue tho




Wiltyp Female #2:


Anery het albino Female:
i love her black eyes



Snow Female:




Albino male het anery:




Albino male:



thanks for watching  :Smile:

----------


## Amon Ra Reptiles

Very nice, quick question...if you pair the albino het anery to the anery het albino do you get snows? I don't know much about sand boa genetics.

----------


## Trolle

yes i would get snows  :Smile: 
normally i will have double hets this season from the wildtyp female wich is in blue atm

thanks for the reply  :Smile:

----------


## EchoPyrex

These are truly beautiful snakes. I know little-to-none about Sand Boas, do they make good pets?

----------


## DellaF

We just got our first little one two weeks ago. I won him off of BHB auctions on Facebook. I wasn't expecting to win him. I was just trying to get the bid started. I had to do a quick care search on him to get everything ready for his arrival. He is such a cute little guy. My husband and I are both glad we got him. Can you house more than one together. I know it's not a good idea for Balls, and other snakes. Thanks for sharing your photos they are so cute.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Love the Snow!!

They all look great  :Smile:

----------


## TheWinWizard

Very awesome, thanks for sharing. :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Crazy4Herps

Beautiful KSB's!

----------


## Trolle

> We just got our first little one two weeks ago. I won him off of BHB auctions on Facebook. I wasn't expecting to win him. I was just trying to get the bid started. I had to do a quick care search on him to get everything ready for his arrival. He is such a cute little guy. My husband and I are both glad we got him. Can you house more than one together. I know it's not a good idea for Balls, and other snakes. Thanks for sharing your photos they are so cute.


hi
i only keep my males together(as they stay very small) but i keep all my females seperate,i never had any feeding trouble with any of the males tho so no reason for me(yet) to keep my males seperate

----------


## JungleCarpet81

> hi
> i finally uploaded all my pictures on the internet so here they come 
> 
> Wildtyp male:
> 
> 
> 
> Wildtyp female #1:she's in blue tho
> 
> ...


Are these  ambush predators?

----------


## Trolle

> Are these  ambush predators?


yes they are
they just lie beneath the sand with only their eyes and the tip of their head out,when the mouse runs past they strike and sometimes drag them beneath the sand.

something like this:









but only alot faster  :Smile:

----------


## Plissken

LOL....ya, that looked pretty slow :Smile: 
They are beautiful...l wonder what Kevin Bacon would think of this species?

----------

Trolle (08-30-2011)

----------


## JungleCarpet81

> yes they are
> they just lie beneath the sand with only their eyes and the tip of their head out,when the mouse runs past they strike and sometimes drag them beneath the sand.
> 
> something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd get one of these just to see that lol.   many non herpers say snakes are "stupid" but this a very intelligent if you ask snake lovers. How much do the babies go for, for a normal? I also heard Durmel boas (spelling is wrong excuse it please) were ambush predators too. 

And dont worry about me buying one of these on a whim because i already have four snakes now so  I'd research the care sheets and all lol....

----------


## Cendalla

> I'd get one of these just to see that lol.   many non herpers say snakes are "stupid" but this a very intelligent if you ask snake lovers. How much do the babies go for, for a normal? I also heard Durmel boas (spelling is wrong excuse it please) were ambush predators too. 
> 
> And dont worry about me buying one of these on a whim because i already have four snakes now so  I'd research the care sheets and all lol....


Dumeril's are ambush predators in the wild. They stay still under/on/around leaves and blend in. They wait for prey to go by then BAM! Lunch. Mine eats off tongs and is a garbage can. She takes everything my others refuse. 

I love these guys (KSB). Truly one of my top favorite snakes. Thank for the great pictures. I'm hoping to add one to my collection soon.

----------


## Trolle

normals go for 40$ ish i think

http://sandboamorphs.blogspot.com/p/available.html has alot of info on his site and is also a very friendly guy

----------


## Trolle

the biggest female is starting to look quite full 

lets hope for a good clutch  :Smile:

----------


## reggi-BP

NICE i always wanted a Kenyan i may get one sooner or later  :Dance: 

(i been wanting to use that dance icon for awhile  :ROFL: )

----------


## Trolle

to bad i live so far away :p
all babies will be het albino and poss het anery

----------


## Trolle

my latest addition:
a pepper striped male bred by mark bell
wich i bought from a store in germany wich imported it from him,so this little guy did alot of miles to get in my hands  :Smile:

----------


## Trolle

some more

albino,anery and snow females


All my females: wildtyp x2 ,albino,anery and snow


granite stripe male US import

----------


## Mft62485

Awesome sand boas.  I'm getting my first pair Wednesday, followed by pictures. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------

Trolle (08-30-2011)

----------


## Trolle

cant wait to see your pictures!

----------


## aboutsnakes

Very nice collection mate!!

----------

Trolle (09-06-2011)

----------


## Trolle

some new pictures
cb'11 female

cb'11 male

new addition from the houten expo,a stripe female

comparison between granite and stripe

anery het albino female

snow female

----------


## DananaPants

Cool pics! 

I saw you had both aspen and sand bedding... is there a reason for that? Do they prefer sand over aspen or do they not seem to care?

----------

